# Spouse involved in business?



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

IMO, the fastest/surest way to test the marriage vows is to partner with the spouse.

Ain't no halfway - it either goes fabulously well, or horribly wrong.

Wanna see my scars?:no::no::no:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Ive been slammed too. I hope half the chit I have been bidding comes through for winter :thumbsup: We will see
> 
> Glad to hear your busy too :thumbsup:


You my friend are in Texas, what kind of winter could you possibly be preparing for?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I worked for a husband and wife team in high school. he did the carpentry and she did the talking to customers and going with them to look at fixtures etc.. She also did the material ordering as well. Helped that her father was a contractor and so were her 3 brothers. Sometimes I thought I would have to call the cops because there was so much yelling and screaming and murderous looks in both of their eyes, but somehow they left it all at work each day. End of the day they'd get in the cube van asking talking about what they wanted for dinner or if the wanted to go to Mt tremblant or killington on their next ski vacation. They had been doing it for 20 years and it worked. Don't know how but it worked

BTW, Is Cali hiring any teachers right now? I'm willing to reolocate


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Being wrong and dealing with ill feelings is a part of being married. Compromise and forgiveness are coping mechanisms used to remedy any situation that may arise.
> 
> There is no such thing has her money or your money it's both your money. We have one business account and one personal account and both have access to them.


Couldn't, and haven't not agreed with TNT more.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Letting a woman be a part of your business is insanity. Unless she is an employee. It would be like carrying a bomb around with you everyday. It may never go off but if it does your screwed.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

My wife and I have worked on jobs together successfully. She is a journeyman electrician by trade and has great mechanical skills. We stick to our own areas of expertise, but will offer suggestions to each other. She has saved my butt many times, but there are times when I want things done the way I want them done.

Joe


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Couldn't, and haven't not agreed with TNT more.


Just wait till he looses half of his sh!t...may change his tune a little. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Bankruptcy or Pension Reform will put an end to that. We are dealing with that right now. There is no way in the world that Illinois can pay back it's underfunded pensions or keep up in the future.


Her pension is insured, with a company similar to AIG. trust me she will come out unscathed with 23 years served. However the next generation teachers probably won't have it so good. Don't get me wrong my wife and I both vote to put an end to the unfunded liabilities. Also my wife votes against her own union with the states best interest in mind. People ask us all the time if you are so into helping the state why don't you give back the pension money? It's not the people collecting the funds thats the problem, its the politicians that sell them to the unions for campaign funds. But not to go off topic and this probably needs to end here due to the nature of this post.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Just wait till he looses half of his sh!t...may change his tune a little. :laughing:


We all come from different places with different backgrounds and different mindsets.

It is as hard for me to wrap my mind around the idea of separate bank accounts and not trusting my wife not to run off with half *OUR *stuff as it is for some to understand that for me or my wife divorce isn't an option nor ever will be. Its just not even on the table.

Plus, not loosing half you sh!t is good motivation to work sh!t out in your marriage.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> We all come from different places with different backgrounds and different mindsets.
> 
> It is as hard for me to wrap my mind around the idea of separate bank accounts and not trusting my wife not to run off with half *OUR *stuff as it is for some to understand that for me or my wife divorce isn't an option nor ever will be. Its just not even on the table.
> 
> Plus, not loosing half you sh!t is good motivation to work sh!t out in your marriage.



Damn man, it's like you pulled back my skull & peeked inside my head or something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Hell no.

Are there really that few of us who were smart enough to marry someone who makes more money so we can buy tools and "work"?

I always tell my son, stay in school and get a degree... Or be smarter than that and marry someone who did.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Damn man, it's like you pulled back my skull & peeked inside my head or something.:thumbsup:


Thanks Pin. The fact that you and your wife work together everyday is a testimony to rock solid marriage. Thought that from the first post I read that you worked together.

Deckhead, I'm with ya brother. Got me a dental assistant. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Roofcheck said:


> You my friend are in Texas, what kind of winter could you possibly be preparing for?


The kind where it is 80 degrees, and no one wants any work done.

Its a good idea to have some work scheduled for the winter if it is possible.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> We all come from different places with different backgrounds and different mindsets.
> 
> It is as hard for me to wrap my mind around the idea of separate bank accounts and not trusting my wife not to run off with half *OUR *stuff as it is for some to understand that for me or my wife divorce isn't an option nor ever will be. Its just not even on the table.
> 
> Plus, not loosing half you sh!t is good motivation to work sh!t out in your marriage.


Dr. Phil up in here.

I'm sure there are a long list of guys who though the same thing until she entered the room and said it's over.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Dr. Phil up in here.
> 
> I'm sure there are a long list of guys who though the same thing until she entered the room and said it's over.


No doubt there is a long list. I was going to say that there is a longer list that have stuck it out but sadly that is not true anymore. The divorce rate is about even. Sad. But I think if we look at the way our culture has changed we can see why the divorce rate has changed with it. Commitment has left the building. Starting out a marriage saying here is your money and here is mine does not say "I am committed." Your life.

For the record I am a part of church denomination of 15,000 plus members and our divorce rate is under 2% because we believe what the Bible says about marriage. When we don't follow God's design it doesn't work. "A three fold cord is not easily broken" Man-God-Woman. Without that marriage is just about each person fulfilling their own selfish desires.

Call me doctor phil and I'll go doctor phil on ya. :thumbup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spencer said:


> For the record I am a part of church denomination of 15,000 plus members *and our divorce rate is under 2%*:thumbup:


where's the pic? Which page in Guiness?

Even the most optimistically cooked numbers come in at an alleged 38% vs 60% - and even that is simply a claim - not something correlated via even the most rudimentary data gathering.

Someday, I'd like to introduce your "goin all" Dr, Phil to my friend - Mr. Truth. Yes, I'm calling Bullsh*t.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Have a minor in sociology. Couples who pool their money are significantly more likely to remain married. Dont know what the stats are for people who work together are but I cant spend 24 hours a day with anyone.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

> Someday, I'd like to introduce your "goin all" Dr, Phil to my friend - Mr. Truth. Yes, I'm calling Bullsh*t.


There is a church about an hour from you in Detroit if you want to check it out.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spencer said:


> There is a church about an hour from you in Detroit if you want to check it out.


What's it called: Home of the Holy Whopper?

There's a section on this forum called P&R - check it out.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

We are like Pin’s family. Working together 34 years. We are married 37 years.
Where is my award??:stupid:


----------

